# Very basic solenoid wiring question



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi everyone!

This is going to be a real newb questions for most of you likely, but I would love to get a 'straight from the horse's mouth' so-to-speak answer :>

I'm going to be trying to use a solenoid for the first time soon, as I finally got some from ebay. My question is how to wire one. I'm pretty sure I can experiment and figure it out quite easily, but I though asking was a better way to go for safety reason ( plus, I don't want to somehow, accidentally destroy my new solenoid ).

The solenoids I bought are Airtac model 4V210-8's. They are 12VDC. I removed the 'L'-shaped clear protective plastic cover and found they have a DIN-style plug with 3 prongs, each of which can accept a wire via a tightening screw. I'm fairly certain now that I will only need to connect two wires to make the solenoid work, but would appreciate any advice!

-edit- I can post pics now, so please see them in the response below if you're interested

Thanks to anyone who can offer some advice


----------



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

To add a little more information to this:

I took a 12dvc wall wart ( transformer ) rated for 500ma, cut off the end, stripped the two wires and attached them to the small screws in the solenoid in a few ways. Only one way resulted in hearing a little 'click' and the red LED coming on, so I'm assuming that will be the correct hookup. I also noticed on the underside of the DIN plug, the middle lone plug - the only one going 'up and down' in the provided picture above is marked with a 'ground' symbol and the other two are marked '1' and '2'.

So, I have to expand now and hook up air I suppose, but I did notice that besides the little 'click' when power is applied, there doesn't seem to be any movement inside the solenoid - I'm wondering if that's normal from people's experience. There is also a red push button on the solenoid that I'm not sure what it's function is.

Anyways, thanks for any help!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I can't pull up any photos, but I assume you've done this correctly. The "click" you're hearing SHOULD be the power being applied to the solenoid, allowing the air to pass. When power is shut off to the solenoid, the air flow will stop. I have 2 props that use 110 vac, but am in the process of changing one to 12v now.


----------



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

That's what I'm thinking too HalloweenRick. Do you think there is any reason one would require hooking up the ground to anything for a 12VDC operation? As it sits now, I don't have that terminal hooked to anything.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

n 12 volt solenoids, I don't worry about the ground connection. When using 120 volts solenoids, I do use the ground connection then.


----------



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmm. I think I can post pics now :

My solenoid:


























Yay! I guess my one further question at this point would be if anyone knows a way to determine if post #1 or post #2 is positive, as, from what I understand, polarity is important when using DC devices.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't think it will matter, but your 12v solenoid is the same specs as mine here. The positive (red) wire is attached to the side with the specs written on it. The negative (black) is attached to the side without writing, the blank side. Hope that helps
Rick


----------



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

It sure does - thank you very much!

Just for anyone else looking to use a similar setup, this has been tested and works just fine. The positive wire of the wall wart to the #1 ( side with writing on it ) and the neutral wire to the #2 ( without writing ). I pumped about 25psi through it into a E-MEC RAL 20x200 cylinder ( from Princess Auto ) and it's worked out very well.


----------

